# Have a stock phone replacement.. about to root and install ICS



## DarthCeltic (Mar 13, 2012)

Which should i go with?

i know there is Teamhackensack, AOKP, Team skang, etc. (if i left your group out no offense)

Can someone just breakdown the differences, and what works well for them.

my last phone would work about a week and then break and go into constant fc..even after running the permission fixer in rom manager. AND doing fresh stock flashes.

Advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Italiandevil0505 (Aug 31, 2011)

I like sbressin's (teamhacksung) the best. It may not be packed with as much eye candy as the other ones but it is fast and stable. I use it with the devil kernel over on the xda fascinate thread


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

oh its gotta be AOKP ICS for me, many tweaks, no bloat, best custom rom i have seen aside from gummy


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally use THS because I like cyanogenmod, but IMHO you should try them all.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Alright, it goes like this (Keep in mind this is my own personal opinion and experience, and you should try them all to see what works for you) -
If you want as close to AOSP as you're gonna get, go with THS (By the way it stands for Teamhacksung, what you probably meant by teamhackensack). This one is built straight from CyanogenMod servers, which is the largest AOSP building community out there, and extra fixes specific to our devices.
If you like how this sounds, and want to try out bleeding edge features that haven't quite made it into the main branch of CM, try makelegs' SKANGS (Self kangs, which means he takes their build tree and builds the ROM from their source.) He cherry picks (Selects certain features from a "pending" list to be put into the main ROM) many features that aren't quite yet in the official CM branch.

If you want a ROM with a lot of features, go with AOKP (Android Open Kang Project). It is similar to CM, but it is built mostly from scratch from the original google source, borrowing some things from CM. (it is open source, after all!). The difference here is, AOKP packs this setting called "ROM Control" where loads of good tweaks and optimization and customizations are stored. They also add their own bits and pieces to the ROM, and you can read about them in the changelogs on aokp.co or here for their feature list.
If you decide to go with AOKP, might I suggest trying it's fully themed counterparts, DEVIOUS, and AOKPCB? Both beautiful themes, complete throughout the entire ROM.

If you're looking to try something totally out of the ordinary of normal stock android, maybe give MIUI a try. It is influenced heavily by the iOS platform the iPhone runs on, and feels more like it, but at the same time still feels like android. It is fully overhauled throughout the entire ROM, with features only MIUI has, new transitions, a very powerful theming engine built in (*Cm and AOKP also have theme engines built in, but not as impressive as the one MIUI has going on. Not to say they're not impressive, but they both work very differently.) and so much more.
It is worth noting that MIUI is translated into english by a translation team, as it was originally made in chinese. This means some elements of the ROM are still in the native language. This mostly affects downloaded information like themes and such, but all in all does not affect the usability of the ROM.

Now if you're asking about personal preference, and what has worked well for me, AOKPCB is my ROM of choice. The AOKP ROM is excellent for heavy customizers like myself, and the circuit board theme is sexy beyond belief. Couple that with either the Glitch Kernel or Devil Kernel (Special kernels add special features like overclocking, color control, volume control, etc.) and it is just awesome.


----------

